# Bear tagging in Canada



## goldenrose (Dec 22, 2010)

just recieved this email this morning - check it out!
"http://algonquincanoeing.blogspot.com/2009/03/rick-mercer-visits-algonquin-park.html"


----------



## Shiva (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the link Rose. Very funny lines about canadian politicians.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2010)

Very cool. I should send to my mate in the Maritimes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2010)

I saw this on TV awhile ago. My favorite line: "Do I have to put all 3 back? Can I just keep one?"


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2010)

Rick Mercer is awesome!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 22, 2010)

Awww. Very good jabs at our politicians; especially enjoyed the Danny Williams one.


----------

